# Blue Rock State Park



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

My daughter and Her husband and His family always go to Blue Rock for their halloween party. Well this year Im going, I dont know much about the lake. Looking for some info. Hows the fishing in late September? And whats usually biting then?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

DANG, I didnt know Blue Rock was level 1 classified, Top secret!!! LOL


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I haven't fished it for years I know a few years ago they took the dam out and rebuild it so not sure how the fish are these days


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey man I sent you a message.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

There is still some nice bass in the lake - We normally have a family reunion there every year but haven't the last couple of years.


----------

